# $50 gift card.



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Seriously, how long does it take to get the card? A dude on here said he got it immediately after his first block.


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

I've read that it could take up to 6-8 weeks.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

raiders44 said:


> I've read that it could take up to 6-8 weeks.


That sucks.. where?


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> That sucks.. where?


In the main flex thread. Don't remember the page.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

raiders44 said:


> In the main flex thread. Don't remember the page.


I emailed support and the said I wasn't eligible for promtions. Anyone else get this? You mentioned it might take a full week, I'll just wait. If they don't give it to me, this is b.s.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

I got the same reply back


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

I think after Oct 31st. We will know about it. The promo is for 1 block in October.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

So, new guy here... was this a California based promo or something for veteran drivers offered by email? Assuming this wasn't a new signup incentive...


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

Uber48208 said:


> So, new guy here... was this a California based promo or something for veteran drivers offered by email? Assuming this wasn't a new signup incentive...


It was new for LA since they just opened up here recently.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

michaelb said:


> It was new for LA since they just opened up here recently.


I look back at my email, did not have that offer. Bummer, it just opened up here in Detroit too. Logistics only, not prime now, I wonder if that is why.


----------



## Bobonyx (Oct 7, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> I emailed support and the said I wasn't eligible for promtions. Anyone else get this? You mentioned it might take a full week, I'll just wait. If they don't give it to me, this is b.s.


I got the same reply as well so I emailed flex support and have not heard anything back, that was 2 days ago


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent them an email also got the no promos at this time email, sent them a screenshot of the promo... haven't heard back in a few days. BASTARDS


----------

